# Canadian soldiers hesitate on help for mental health: study



## RackMaster (Feb 13, 2008)

The results of this study does not surprise me at all.  I just hope this helps educate the general population and members of the CF there is nothing wrong with seeking assistance for these injuries.  




> *Canadian soldiers hesitate on help for mental health: study*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Wednesday, February 13, 2008 |  6:45 PM ET   *
> 
> ...


----------



## car (Feb 13, 2008)

Same thing is happening with 'Murican Soldiers. They're afraid that they'll get taken out of the game - instead of getting well, so they can come back better. :doh:

Damned patriotic Soldiers....;)


----------



## rangerpsych (Feb 14, 2008)

Sometimes the tune-up's the military tries to do don't work...

They sent me to the VA NCPTSD.

Going off the VA's paperwork: I was worse when I left than when I showed up. Good job VA!


----------



## irnbndr (Feb 14, 2008)

I think the problem here in the States is that any treatment of this nature or anti-depressant prescription may have adverse effects on a clearance.


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 14, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> The results of this study does not surprise me at all.  I just hope this helps educate the general population and members of the CF there is nothing wrong with seeking assistance for these injuries.




Well said....


----------



## car (Feb 14, 2008)

irnbndr said:


> I think the problem here in the States is that any treatment of this nature or anti-depressant prescription may have adverse effects on a clearance.



Not necessarily. Not if it can be treated. I've had Soldiers with TS clearances and all kinds of special accesses who were on anti-depressant drugs.


----------



## irnbndr (Feb 14, 2008)

car said:


> Not necessarily. Not if it can be treated. I've had Soldiers with TS clearances and all kinds of special accesses who were on anti-depressant drugs.



Well... That's good news! (not for me, I know a guy)


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 14, 2008)

irnbndr said:


> Well... That's good news! (not for me, I know a guy)




Right..... :uhh::uhh::uhh::uhh::uhh::uhh:


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 14, 2008)

irnbndr said:


> I think the problem here in the States is that any treatment of this nature or anti-depressant prescription may have adverse effects on a clearance.



It can end up the same way up here depending on the treatment and severity of diagnosis.  But if the soldier, friends of the soldier, family of the soldier or even the Chain of Command notice symptoms early on; there may be the opportunity for treatment with high success rates before symptoms increase to the point where there is no positive outcome.  When symptoms are ignored, the soldier is put more high stress situations that will aggravate his/her symptoms it just ends up bad and that usually turns into career repercussions.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 15, 2008)

car said:


> Damned patriotic Soldiers....;)





Even at half speed, the american soldier is still top notch!:)


----------



## WillBrink (Feb 18, 2008)

irnbndr said:


> I think the problem here in the States is that any treatment of this nature or anti-depressant prescription may have adverse effects on a clearance.



Is there not a stigma within the ranks of any major military that those who seek psychological help and meds can get labeled as  "can't cut it" by others so they avoid treatment? I have heard of that issue from more than a few, several of whom really could have used the help. It seems as if getting passed the stigma itself is half the battle here no?


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 18, 2008)

Will, 

You speak the truth.  Not only is it half the battle but probably the hardest.


----------



## WillBrink (Feb 18, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> Will,
> 
> You speak the truth.  Not only is it half the battle but probably the hardest.



Which sucks, but it's really no different from the rest of society in most respects. In non mil society it's just easier to hide the fact you see a therapist and or take meds. Same issue for police of course, though in my circle of LEOs I know, seems less a stigma than it was say a decade ago. It's too bad, but at least in western culture, if you have a bad heart, you see a doc, if your mind has a psychic injury, and you see a doc, there is a stigma attached to it. Personally I know it takes far more balls to face the demons then it is to ignore them (for they shall never be ignored) or drink them away.  I don't care if you are Sgt York, there is only so much horrible crap the human mind will process and the sh*& has to come out some place, like it or not.


----------

